# Buoyancy issues



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi,
I'm sorry I don't know the answer myself, so am really hoping someone else can shed some light...

My 50l tank has been running and stokced for over two years- I've lost fish before (even cried a few times) and lost one to bad ph, two to whitespot, and a few unknown (all ages ago though). But oh I hate unknown!
On Friday I lost the 1st fish I ever bought- a male swordtail, I'm assuming one of his females attacked him; so sat I did a mini water change, but I would assume it is not relevant as temp, ph etc is all normal,...
Now another one of my fish is dying. A little male guppy was having buoyancy issues last night, and is now swimming upside down at the top of the tank.
Will I just need to let him pass or is there something I can do/give him? I can be at the pet shop by lunchtime if there is a treatment I can give him!
If you have Any ideas please let me know- he is such a pretty thing and I don't want to see him die or suffer!


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

hey there!

sorry to hear your having problems. We couldnt just get a little more info from you could we, before we continue?

you say the tank is 50L, which is more than most people give us. but if you could tell us the current stock of the tank, what sort of filter it has, and recent test results for ammonia, nitrITE and nitrATE, that would help us a lot in being able to pin down if there is an underlying problem


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry, I meant to add that- read the sticky about it and everything!
There are 2 swordtails, 4 guppies, a tiny pleco, and 2 plattys

It is an aquel internal filter.

I do need to retest the water- I last tested it Sunday, and loaned the kit to my dad after that, so I'll get that back off him later and retest- I can't find where I put the last results, they were in the normal range, but I can't remember where!

I just checked on him again and he is now bent; he looks as if he was trying to make a u-turn and is still floating at the top. Was it an injury of some sort?


----------

